
That's Just How I Scroll – tips for making scrollable areas more obvious - indentit
https://css-tricks.com/thats-just-how-i-scroll/
======
ggm
I hate OSX hiring scrollbar. By the time I am ready to scroll? It's hidden.
Again.

